# About to upgrade Roamio Plus



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Ordered a WD AV-GP WD30EURX 3TB from Newegg, should be here in a couple of days. As I understand it, the upgrade should be pretty straightforward.

I have a backup of all season passes using kmttg. I'm also copying off any recordings that I'll want to have available after the upgrade, that's going through kmttg also, I can run them through tivodecode and send it back to the Roamio later with pytivo.

Open up the Roamio, swap out the drive, run it through guided setup again and it should be ready to go.

Am I missing any necessary steps? There's a couple things I'm unsure of at this point.


The cable card, will I have to pair it again? CableOne was pretty good about that the last time at least.
Software level: what version will be put on the new drive after the swap? Will I be at the current or have to update again?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

BiloxiGeek said:


> The cable card, will I have to pair it again? CableOne was pretty good about that the last time at least.


If you had to have it paired before to receive all the channels you pay for, then yes, you will have to have it paired again.



BiloxiGeek said:


> Software level: what version will be put on the new drive after the swap? Will I be at the current or have to update again?


Whichever version is available for download.  I would think you'd get the latest version, but there could be some lag due to TiVo being in the middle of an update rollout. They may wait until the rollout is finished before making the software available for general downloads (I hope that makes sense). 
Most likely, the version that is on your machine right now is what you will get after you put the new hard drive in.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Since the software is now in flash memory it should already be up to date.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Will the drive upgrade wipe out the Thumbs Up/Down data? I'm kind of hoping it will. Had my wife's son, daugher-in-law and granddaughter visit for a few weeks awhile back and I think they hit thumbs up on every Nickelodeon show. Makes for suggestion recordings neither me or my wife have any interest in.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Will the drive upgrade wipe out the Thumbs Up/Down data? I'm kind of hoping it will. Had my wife's son, daugher-in-law and granddaughter visit for a few weeks awhile back and I think they hit thumbs up on every Nickelodeon show. Makes for suggestion recordings neither me or my wife have any interest in.


I'm pretty sure it will wipe out the Thumbs data.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

theres an option to clear everything such as thumbs data when you tell it to repeat guided setup. Can always do that if it doesnt automatically clear it for you.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Ordered a WD AV-GP WD30EURX 3TB from Newegg, should be here in a couple of days. As I understand it, the upgrade should be pretty straightforward.
> 
> I have a backup of all season passes using kmttg. I'm also copying off any recordings that I'll want to have available after the upgrade, that's going through kmttg also, I can run them through tivodecode and send it back to the Roamio later with pytivo.
> 
> ...


You're missing a very big step:

Use WD's own diagnostic software and run the long test on the drive before you do anything else with it.

Stuff happens. Stuff gets past QC at the factory. Stuff gets subjected to G forces during shipping.


----------

